# Returning to UK from Spain



## regnarts (Mar 19, 2020)

We are about to set off home from Valencia region in the morning. Does anyone have any advice or info regarding best routes to Calais. I would normally be doing Beziers - Clermont Ferrand - Orleans - Rouen - Abbeville. Is this still the best route or just crash on through Paris with tolls, are the tolls in place ?. Anyone encountered any problems.We have tunnel booking for Monday. Appreciate advice from those in the know.


----------



## groyne (Mar 19, 2020)

Toll roads are open and quiet, we've driven up from Lisbon without any problems.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 19, 2020)

Sorry can't advise you on best route back as never been in France for years.
Sure plenty more will be along who are doing or have done the same as yourself right now.

The good news is that no one appears to have had any major difficulties travelling through France to date.

This today from the pureportugal.co.uk website might help.

*BORDER CLOSURES: TRAVELLING BY ROAD.*
If you are travelling by road to the UK from Portugal, and may have experienced issues at the Portugal-Spain border, the issues have been clarified and *there is inter-Governmental agreement that allows vehicles including motorhomes to travel across the borders* from Portugal to Spain and *Spain into France, in order to return to the UK*. It is very important that you have all appropriate personal, vehicle and travel documents, and evidence of your ferry booking, to present to immigration authorities or the police in those countries.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 19, 2020)

regnarts said:


> We are about to set off home from Valencia region in the morning. Does anyone have any advice or info regarding best routes to Calais. I would normally be doing Beziers - Clermont Ferrand - Orleans - Rouen - Abbeville. Is this still the best route or just crash on through Paris with tolls, are the tolls in place ?. Anyone encountered any problems.We have tunnel booking for Monday. Appreciate advice from those in the know.



That's a long drive!

I have experienced no issues driving through France so far. Just one stop by police who were happy with my explanation that I was returning to the UK.

Supermarkets are very quiet and remain open. No panic buying here I don't believe.

Petrol stations and pharmacies are open but little else.

If you have a dog or dogs be aware that vets are now starting to close except for emergencies.

I too am crossing via the Tunnel on Monday ...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 19, 2020)

You may have yourselves a convoy by the time you're setting off through the tunnel


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 19, 2020)

Excellent. Years and years since I saw that film!


----------



## s4x4c (Mar 20, 2020)

we just arrived home ...penicuik  at midday today left Benidorm on sunday past.... great drive up through spain  france Belgium and Netherlands on ferry last night …..very lucky last ferry from Amsterdam is on sat 21st ………..until 13th april


----------



## regnarts (Mar 24, 2020)

Arrived home last night Monday 23rd after long journey home.
The roads in both Spain & France being deserted apart from the odd lorry.
Arriving at the Channel Tunnel in Calais 11 hours prior to our booking time we had no problems just boarded the next train leaving 15 minutes later.
No bother from police either, they were happy to wave us through seeing our UK vehicle plates, assume they were looking for local rule breakers.
Thanks for all responses & advice.


----------



## Jo001 (Mar 25, 2020)

regnarts said:


> Arrived home last night Monday 23rd after long journey home.
> The roads in both Spain & France being deserted apart from the odd lorry.
> Arriving at the Channel Tunnel in Calais 11 hours prior to our booking time we had no problems just boarded the next train leaving 15 minutes later.
> No bother from police either, they were happy to wave us through seeing our UK vehicle plates, assume they were looking for local rule breakers.
> Thanks for all responses & advice.


We met you a few years back at Rocamadour, good to hear you are both back and ok.


----------



## regnarts (Mar 25, 2020)

Jo001 said:


> We met you a few years back at Rocamadour, good to hear you are both back and ok.


Yes I remember you had the Elddis Aspire too. Home & well but wish I was still in Spain we had another month planned. At least we brought some warm sunshine back home for the time being.


----------

